# Track Occupancy Detection for signals



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

From time to time a member asks for information
on how to control track side signals or even operate
turnouts. There are a number of ways to do this.

If you have considered installing a signal system
or want to activate crossing signals this may be
helpful. This is a quite complete article on the subject with
reviews of various commercially available products.

https://www.jlcenterprises.net/pages/chapter-2-part-1

Don


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

JLC is Bruce Chubb's site

you may also want to include Easy Block Detection from the NMRA


----------

